# Wipe on poly over brush on?



## wallslee (Jul 11, 2012)

I've already applied two coats of a brush on poly but was thinking about applying two more coats of a wipe on poly to finish out with a really clean thin top coat. Not sure if the two are compatible. The project is an older oak desk. Any words of caution or advice on this? Would it make any difference at all? Thx, Mike


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

You don't have to purchase a wipe on poly. The only difference between the two is the wipe on poly is thinned more so all you have to do is thin the poly you are already using to wipe it. I would practice on some scrap wood and see just how little thinner to add. Less is better.


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

Steve Neul said:


> You don't have to purchase a wipe on poly. The only difference between the two is the wipe on poly is thinned more so all you have to do is thin the poly you are already using to wipe it. I would practice on some scrap wood and see just how little thinner to add. Less is better.


Steve is spot on. I use wipe on poly a lot, especially after I've wooled or sanded a piece smooth. Just note that it takes several coats to cover a dull finish after sanding just because the poly is so thin. Be patient and you'll be pleased with the results.


----------



## wallslee (Jul 11, 2012)

Steve Neul said:


> You don't have to purchase a wipe on poly. The only difference between the two is the wipe on poly is thinned more so all you have to do is thin the poly you are already using to wipe it. I would practice on some scrap wood and see just how little thinner to add. Less is better.


 When you say to add thinner are you talking about mineral spirits?


----------



## wallslee (Jul 11, 2012)

bradnailer said:


> Steve is spot on. I use wipe on poly a lot, especially after I've wooled or sanded a piece smooth. Just note that it takes several coats to cover a dull finish after sanding just because the poly is so thin. Be patient and you'll be pleased with the results.


 I assume you still have to do a light sanding between the wipe on coats as well even though they are very thin right? Kind of new to this hobby but its fun. Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

wallslee said:


> When you say to add thinner are you talking about mineral spirits?


 Assuming you have brush grade oil based polyurethane you add paint thinner or mineral spirits to wipe it. Just don't use the low odor garbage. If you ever spray poly and need to thin it use napatha.


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

wallslee said:


> I assume you still have to do a light sanding between the wipe on coats as well even though they are very thin right? Kind of new to this hobby but its fun. Any advice is greatly appreciated.


I don't sand between wiping coats. Just don't try to apply too much at a time.


----------



## Gary0855 (Aug 3, 2010)

Bradnailer is right, not to much, you want the cloth damp, not dripping wet, it will make a mess. Don't ask me how I know this, just believe.
It will dry quickly with less or no dust. I don't sand between coats.


----------



## wallslee (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks for all the friendly advice. Mike


----------



## Tucsonarondack (Aug 26, 2019)

Thanks for all of the thoughtful information.  I am finishing a tongue and mortise railing with both bark on and bark off with several Adirondack woods. I have been wiping on with a total of 5 coats and it hasn't "popped" yet. I have a particularly hard time getting finish into 4 inch hickory bark. I think I will brush on to build up sheen.
I appreciate all of the comments!


----------

